# More Matlacha Redfish



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

Good job, Captain!


----------



## SouthwestFL (Sep 21, 2009)

Good fish! Today was a great day to be in the water. (Placida)


----------



## Weedy (Dec 11, 2006)

Is the Capt Gregg that built the consoles at Action Craft??


----------



## gmckee1 (Sep 8, 2009)

You must be thinking of someone else, I've never worked for Action Craft. Nice boats, though. I use one occasionally for trips with more than two anglers.


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

nice red, congrats


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Beautiful pics. Thanks for sharing and I look forward to seeing more.


----------

